# cycle country electric lift



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

What a joke. These "electric lifts" they sell are so slow it is ridiculous. It's just a power window motor like on any car. It takes about 5 seconds to lift the plow, and the same for lowing, without any snow stuck to it! You're much better off buying a winch or just using the manual lift. Then, of course, the plow mount didn't work with my quad and I had to drill all new holes and they shorted me on fasteners. I thought I was paying the extra money to get quality...


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

gmlcinc;622443 said:


> What a joke. These "electric lifts" they sell are so slow it is ridiculous. It's just a power window motor like on any car. It takes about 5 seconds to lift the plow, and the same for lowing, without any snow stuck to it! You're much better off buying a winch or just using the manual lift. Then, of course, the plow mount didn't work with my quad and I had to drill all new holes and they shorted me on fasteners. I thought I was paying the extra money to get quality...


I was actually looking at this "electric lift" you talk about..

Good to know


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup, been there done that. I didn't use the CC version but the Warn one, way too slow and weak. Tried several sizes of winches also. Ended up with the Warn 2500# as being the ideal speed and size for my purposes.

This one had a Superwinch EX1000 but now has a Warn 2500#.









This one has a Warn 2500# winch.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would never buy an electic lift winches work better and in the summer time they come in very handy pulling your freinds out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my 3000lb warn winch raises quick and lowers quicker. and it comes in handy if your stuck and by yourself or need to pull someone else out. my winch has come in handy a lot.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

gmlcinc;622443 said:


> What a joke. These "electric lifts" they sell are so slow it is ridiculous. It's just a power window motor like on any car. It takes about 5 seconds to lift the plow, and the same for lowing, without any snow stuck to it! You're much better off buying a winch or just using the manual lift. Then, of course, the plow mount didn't work with my quad and I had to drill all new holes and they shorted me on fasteners. I thought I was paying the extra money to get quality...


Not to be a smart ass, but did you check to make sure the part number for the mount matched what it showes on their website? Our dealer is so dumb, went in and told them what atv it is for and they give us the wrong one, on several ocasions. You should of taken the mount back before you modified it.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried reposting the pictures but for some reason it won't work. I am sure I am doing something wrong, just haven't figured out what it is.


----------



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

Elwer Lawn Care;623081 said:


> Not to be a smart ass, but did you check to make sure the part number for the mount matched what it showes on their website? Our dealer is so dumb, went in and told them what atv it is for and they give us the wrong one, on several ocasions. You should of taken the mount back before you modified it.


It was the correct mount, and I ordered it online anyway. However, I did notice they use this same mount for many different models of quads, so I doubt they make one that fits exact. It wasn't too hardto drill some new holes, it's just the fact that I paid that much money and shoudn't have to. Well, time to go send back the "electric lift".


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya, they get more for the mounts than than they are worth. I mean they are made good but not when they are 50-70 bucks.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are the Cycle Country electric lifts that bad..???? I just bought one and don't want have it break down this winter.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*Price is an issue*

Cycle Country sells their electric lift for a cheaper price than others on the market and it does the job ok. The issue with electric lifts vs a winch is people think an electric lift can be used like a winch and they try to use it under a load (like snow). If used correctly there will be no issues with the electric lift. If you want speed, one should buy a manual lift even a winch can take a while to lift and lower a plow.

One advantage with the electric lift over a winch is amp draw. If you are plowing a lot a winch will kill your battery and in fact can shorten the life since it is pulling way more than 30 amps, which is standard on an ATV. Just ask anybody who has plowed with an electric shift Honda and the battery is not up to par. The winch will draw the battery so much the quad won't shift.

I would also have bet if you would have called them on your mount or any other issue they would have sent you one out no charge.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

*crappy little winch*

It doesnt matter if it says Warn, Cycle Country, or Moose on the outside of those little winches, they all suck! The only thing good about them is they dont kill your battery after a couple hours of use like a regular winch does.

Last year I threw my Warn unit away and bought an electric cylinder Power Lift system from Mibar and it worked awesome! They dont exactly give them away cuz I paid $500.00 but if you do contract work it's your best choice to keep your machine on the job site instead of the maintenance shop. 
I dont know what plow you have but they got a lift for almost every plow made at www.mibarproducts.com


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I switched to the Cycle Country electric lift after breaking winch ropes and bending my bumper.The winch always seemed to fast and had to tell when it was at the max height. I then set up a double pulley system to slow it down. With the pulleys I had 1/3 the speed and 3 times the lifting force, thus the bumper bending. 
So I installed the electric lift. I really like the electric lift, much easier to control and I don't put all that wear and tear on the winch. I'm on my 4th winter with the electric lift and no problems.
I would never go back to using a winch.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you all make good points. i had the cc lift for 4 years the only thing
you have to watch for is wire fraying. i had a new one in a box for
a spare and never used it. they are slower than a winch though.
of course i didnt use it all day long. a little lubricating doesnt hurt either.


----------

